# Is it safe to buy from machine4u?



## Pippi (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I'm new here, and in the machine knitting World in general. My name is Pippi and I'm from Hungary.

I would like to buy a Brother KH 260 with KR 260 with all accessories as manual, fully serviced, in perfect working order... But since January 2014 until now all I was able to find were

-rude sellers, 
-incomplete, rusty, or broken machines
-incredibly high costs
-and tons of sellers who refuse to ship to Hungary (yes, I know that the shipping cost is high, and YES, I'm willing to pay it)!

Finally I've found a page that is selling serviced Brother machines: http://www.machine4u.co.uk/. I took a look at their links (Facebook, blog, Pinterest, You Tube) and it seems that they haven't interacted with anybody since June 2013, nor I've found anyone on internet who is blogging about this company. This is a bit suspect... If I order a very expensive machine I would like to be sure that the seller is reliable and the product is exactly what it is told to be (not the Chinese copy of the original Brothers).

Anyone here have ever ordered from this company? What is your experience? Or could you, please, tell me where else can I try to find my "dream-machines"?

Thank you so much for your comments in advance!

Hugs, Pippi


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Hi Pipi!
Welcome to this site. Lots of great people and great info here. Gorgeous things to look at.
I am fairly new to MK too.
I purchased my 3 machines in span of about 4 months months.
I did LOTS of search.
My machines were all brand new and never used, just needed little care to get them going. But I am still fidling with things.
I also looked at the website that you listed.
I liked that machines were serviced and with warranties.
And ready to use.
If I didn't find what I wanted here in US, I would buy from them.
The only thing that I worried was the overseas shipping.
But I think it should be fine.
Hungary is closer than US so the transport could be easier on the machine.
It seemed that lots of KM are available from UK.
Whay don't you contact them and ask all the questions.
That might help.
Good luck!!!


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

I have bought something from this company. I bought a garter carriage. However I have not had this working yet. I 
had to obtain a part for my knitting machine so that I could use it and I broke the needle. I have now obtained a new one. I am not trying it out because I am waiting to attend my knitting club on September 11th so that the ladies there can help me as I do not want to break another needle as they are expensive. It did say on the site that there is a two year guarantee so I am hoping if it is not right I can send it back. I am sorry this is not helpful to you but I wanted to tell you that I had bought something there. It did take a while to come and I had to telephone to chase it up.


----------



## Pippi (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi peppered!

Yes, shipping costs between Europe and US are mind blowing!  I got an estimate from an official website that is selling the copies of the Brother machines... $645!!! Thanks God I was already sitting! And after paid for the machine and shipping cost I still have to face very high custom fees. 

And yes, there are hundreds of knitting machines in the UK, Ireland, Germany, Italy and France. In the past 6 months I did nothing but contacting every single one of them but having always the same answer: NOT shipping to Hungary! When I got an answer... Some of them haven't reply anything at all, others have changed their policies from "shipping to EU" to "shipping to EU except Hungary"! Maybe they think that we are in war (absolutely NOT), or we are in the third World (we are part of the European Union) or the last one... An Irish woman has accused me to be a scammer, a fraudulent person and made me ban from the website! All I did was asking to pay with Paypal! I got my card cloned in 2010, I have fear to pay with it online since then. I trust Paypal and anyway I need to send an official invoice about my purchase to the customs, based on this bill they are telling me the tax I have to pay. I don't think I did something wrong...

I continue to believe that there is a Brother out there waiting for me!


----------



## Pippi (Aug 27, 2014)

Ingyrob!

Of course your answer is helpful! Now I know that this company is really selling knitting machine stuff, and they tend to send what you have paid for!

Very positive!  Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Pipi, I was wondering, how much would it cost if you travel to UK to pick it up?
Hungary is not that far from UK.
I am Czech, I'we been in Hungary in past.
Travel by train and bus? Through Germany to UK.Maybe?

Could that save you money?
I have no idea how much cost travel in Europe.


----------



## Pippi (Aug 27, 2014)

peppered said:


> Pipi, I was wondering, how much would it cost if you travel to UK to pick it up?
> Hungary is not that far from UK.
> I am Czech, I'we been in Hungary in past.
> Travel by train and bus? Through Germany to UK.Maybe?
> ...


Eh... Pretty expensive! Plus tax on airplane for 30 kg of machine. Plus train and bus from Budapest to my city. Plus my weight is around 48 kg... I think I wouldn't be able to across countries all by myself with a such heavy pack. But anyway I can't leave my sick parents here alone (I'm looking after my invalid father and to-be-recovered mother) so I should also pay 2 nurses for them.  Unfortunately travelling to another country for the machines is not an option.

Czech Republic rocks! :thumbup: Pippi


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Sorry Pippi....
How about find some people on Facebook that travel?
Maybe even if they would bring it half way to Germany or Czech republic?Could it be shipped cheaper to Germany?
And just pick it up?
I know people in Europe don't have as many cars as in US so you still need to get there.
There's got to be a way!
I hope it will work out for you somehow and I wish you parents good health.


----------



## Pippi (Aug 27, 2014)

peppered said:


> Sorry Pippi....
> How about find some people on Facebook that travel?
> Maybe even if they would bring it half way to Germany or Czech republic?Could it be shipped cheaper to Germany?
> And just pick it up?
> ...


I have no Facebook. I know that a schoolmate of mine lives in Ireland but haven't talked to her in the past 20 years.  I think that I'll buy from this machines4u site. They ship with courier for about 100 GBP that sounds a lot, but compared to the $650 from the US (and a Brother copy) it can be done.

All I need now is selling a kidney or rob a bank and I can get my knitting machine!  KIDDING!!!

Thank you very much for the nice words!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Pippi....welcome to the forum.
I am sorry to here that you are having trouble getting a machine. Looking at the web site, that you have given, the prices seem a little high. Is the cost of £100 for shipping both the machine and ribber?
I know that there are a lot of people that won't ship at all. Simply because of the fact that machines can get damaged in transit. I have sold machines in the past and would far sooner people pick them up. At least then you know that they get the machine in good order and that they are happy with it.


----------



## Pippi (Aug 27, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> Hi Pippi....welcome to the forum.
> I am sorry to here that you are having trouble getting a machine. Looking at the web site, that you have given, the prices seem a little high. Is the cost of £100 for shipping both the machine and ribber?
> I know that there are a lot of people that won't ship at all. Simply because of the fact that machines can get damaged in transit. I have sold machines in the past and would far sooner people pick them up. At least then you know that they get the machine in good order and that they are happy with it.


Hello susieknitter! Yep, it's expensive (waaay out of my budget) especially compared to ebay... But they are serviced, no missing parts and they give 2 years warranty. Yes, £100 for both machine and ribber with Fedex. I know that DHL charges £85 for an ensured, signed for and tracking numbered pack of 30 kgs with 3-5 days delivery. Fedex is a bit more, but still sounds reasonable. If I could I totally would buy only a machine that I can see and try before purchasing or even better: a brand new Brother KH 260 with KR 260 directly from manufacturer but I'm in late with a decade or two with this! :-D

I'm open to any other solutions, if you know a seller who has these machines for less, they are serviced, complete, with at least 1 year warranty, accepting Paypal and is willing to ship to Hungary... I would be the happiest neo-knitter of the Earth!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

161399715847

This item no on eBay uk says will ship worldwide. The price is a little on the high side though.


----------



## plattitudeseeker (Feb 16, 2014)

Have you tried Allbrands.. Check them out and see what happens.


----------



## Pippi (Aug 27, 2014)

plattitudeseeker said:


> Have you tried Allbrands.. Check them out and see what happens.


Yes, the shipping cost for knitting machine and ribber is $650!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Pippi, you are going about this in the right way, with all of your research and questions. Be patient and you will find the right seller for you.

Ask detailed questions about the warranty, if everything is in working order, if all manuals and parts are included, and especially how they pack and ship the machines. Once the machines are delivered, check very carefully the packaging boxes for any damage before you sign the receipt for delivery, then unpack and check the machines right away for any damage or missing items, and contact the seller right away if there is anything amiss.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought a simet motor drive unit in may 2014 from the machine4u.co.uk website. I had a nice experience with them. I called them and they returned my call when I didn't know that the items were packed as pack 1 and pack 2.
I am considering buying a KH950i from them since the one (kh950i) I have needs a replacement timing belt.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

anino said:


> I bought a simet motor drive unit in may 2014 from the machine4u.co.uk website. I had a nice experience with them. I called them and they returned my call when I didn't know that the items were packed as pack 1 and pack 2.
> I am considering buying a KH950i from them since the one (kh950i) I have needs a replacement timing belt.


I am pretty sure that you can get a new timing belt. I know in the past knitters on here have bought one and fitted it themselves.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Wao! thanks for the timing belt info. I will search for it and also how to fit it.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

anino said:


> Wao! thanks for the timing belt info. I will search for it and also how to fit it.


Try Hong Kong knitting - sunny choi or leanneco.com


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you. I checked and sunny choi has it. thanks.


----------



## mrsteragram (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Pipa - I bought a machine from this company and it was supposed to have the 2 year warranty. It was a Brother 970 machine and I was thrilled when it arrived. I had saved for over a year to make this expensive purchase. Imagine my disappointment when the pattern system was faulty and it produced random errors  
I ended up taking out a county court order to get my money back and then followed that with a high court writ. ABS COMMERCIAL ELECTRONICS UK LIMITED - company that they trade under. DO NOT buy from them is my advice. Hope that this helps!


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Anytime I purchase anything that is a bit costly and it is being shipped, once it arrives I always video tape it before it is opened and while I'm unpacking it just so I have a record. I've never had to use it but always nice to have just in case.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Pippi said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm new here, and in the machine knitting World in general. My name is Pippi and I'm from Hungary.
> 
> ...


If you do get on Facebook join the group Knitting Machine Sales UK. Irene Court and Karl Morris service and sell second hand machines on there.

They both ship worldwide


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

Do not go to machines4you. There are issues there. Cannot say for sure but if you look more closely at their ads they say that the machines are no longer available


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought a Garter Carriage from them and have had no issues but I have noticed that everything they sell is out of stock, so there must be a problem of sorts with them.

Look on Ebay or the site that has been suggested on Facebook. Ebay calculate the extra cost of shipping and you are covered in case it is lost.


----------



## Elaineknitting (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey pippi,

Hope you have found your machine. I bought from www.machine4u.co.uk a year ago a brother 970 knitting machine. I was surprised when I got it the very next day by FedEx. My machine working great I would highly recommend this site. The best thing was that my machine works at 110v, so no extra expensive converters and I paid via PayPal so felt safe online. Previously I bought a 910 from eBay Ireland and I received my machines after 2 weeks in pieces and the worse part I had to buy a $50 converter to use it in US. Highly recommend you to buy from a reputable seller either on eBay or via web. Don't just buy from anyone on eBay. You will be surprise to hear that my first 910 arrived in bin bag from Ireland. &#128542; All in all in three words I describe www.machine4u.co.uk as high quality and express. Elaine


----------



## fiberfling (Feb 25, 2016)

Have you tried Strickmaschinen. In Germany I believe. I purchased something from them several years ago and get a Catalog once a year and is in Deutsch, english and german. Their email is [email protected] They may not have a brother, but they may have something you might like.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

Good luck Pippi!! I hope you find the perfect machine at the best price possible!


----------

